# New ND State Record Muskie Taken



## nodakoutdoors.com

*New State Record Muskie Taken*

Of the 27 species listed on North Dakota's State Record Fish chart, only
the paddlefish entry weighs more than the one Cory Bosch landed July 3.

The Mandan angler reeled in a 46-pound 8-ounce muskie at New Johns Lake,
besting both the pure muskie (46 pounds) and tiger muskie (40 pounds)
state records, according to Scott Gangl, fisheries management section
leader for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. Genetic material
is being sent to a lab to determine whether the fish is a tiger muskie,
a cross between a northern pike and pure muskie.

New Johns Lake, part of the Garrison Diversion canal lakes, is located
in northern Burleigh County. Both types of muskies have been stocked
into the canal lakes.

Bosch's catch was impressive considering it was caught on a 10-pound
test line. "It seemed like it took forever to land," Bosch said. "It was
at least a half hour, probably even longer."

Bosch caught the 54-inch muskie in 20 feet of water using a reef runner
while trolling.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Lucky guy. I guess I'll have to go for 60lbs!


----------



## Horsager

Both of the recent big muskies have been caught on the same lake with the same basic bait (Reef Runners). I wonder if dedicated Muskie fishermen should be using that bait more often?


----------



## fargojohnson




----------



## Southwest Fisher

Chris, do you know the length of that monster?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

54 inches


----------



## jgat

Hopefully some pics start floating around soon! I'd love to see that bad boy.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Chris Hustad said:


> 54 inches


Thats it?? :wink:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

jgat said:


> Hopefully some pics start floating around soon! I'd love to see that bad boy.


Check out www.kxnet.com


----------



## Leo Porcello

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Check out www.kxnet.com


Could not find it on there? Looked on the picture pages as well. What page was it under?


----------



## jgat

Found it on there. Put your curser on sports, then scroll down to Outdoors.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Found it! Thank you!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I wish they could do state records on these fish by length and girth so they wouldn't have to be taken. Boy am I starting to sound like a skee old-time fisherman...hehe. That's one old fish!


----------



## fishstuffer

"That's one old fish"

the last st record muskie was 12 years old.. 
must be some good forage in new johns.
that 7 inch reef runner was prob just a appetizer..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

When you posted this I researched and I'm surprised to find muskies don't live as long as I thought. The maximum recorded age (on the site I read) was 20 years old, but typically much less.

There's a lot of rough fish in the lake, they can have at them all they want.


----------



## boondocks

Just for the record an lengthy attempt to release the fish was made. After a long battle on walleye tackle and 75 degree water temps the fish just couldn't recuperate.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Sweet! Did you have an idea it was a new state record? And to hear an attempt was made to release! :bowdown: :beer:


----------



## BrianLucky13

:eyeroll: poor fish :eyeroll:


----------



## jwdinius1

where is new jonhs lake exactly? im not interent scouting just wanna know were the record came from thansk


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Isn't it up by Pembina?


----------



## njsimonson

That's a pure strain muskie from the looks of it. I'm surprised G&F agents needed a sample to determine that. Better safe than sorry, I guess?

I hope they don't turn the DNA evidence over to a Jury of 12 in Minot for the decision. We'll probably end up with a new state record Coho Salmon. :roll:

It is interesting that both of the records were caught on Reef Runners. That'd make the arms less tired at the end of the day, as opposed to 10" jerkbaits and 8" bucktails, LOL.


----------

